# Daftie



## Foxbat (Oct 14, 2004)

James Clerk Maxwell. 

The name meant nothing to me but it means a lot to many physicists. I just read an article stating that his four formulae (which deal with electromagnetic energies and their positions within time and space) have just been voted 'best ever scientific equations'. Einstein came in sixth with E=MC2.

Born in Edinburgh, he is touted as the first person to try for a unified theory. Most ironic that when he attended school, his classmates christened him 'Daftie'.


----------



## Eldo (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello Foxbat

Where did John Forbes Nash and Pythagoras come in the vote?  Two mathematicians I am very interested in.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 2, 2005)

If I remember right, Einstein's famous "E-mc2" was simply a restatement from a more complex expression of energy and electromagnetic fields by Maxwell.


----------

